# Flash 03 Door Lock



## 125295 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all - new here - have a 03 Flash which is a great van for the wife and me. Enjoying the open road, and trying to find any spare weekend to camp!

However, minor issue - the other day I went to open the habitation door from the inside and the trigger snapped - so we cannot open the door from the inside, only the outside. I have taken the lock apart and you can see the trigger is a single piece of plastic, the top of which has snapped off so it will not grip to open the lock. It is a zadi lock.

Wondered if anyone knows whether we can just purchase the trigger part of the lock or whether we will need to buy a new lock in total (looking at around £115).

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

google Zadi locks - might help


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Shawn

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, and well done for buying a great make of van! :wink:

Is the van new? Might it be a warranty issue?

Other than that, O'leary's do the complete lock (at least it looks like it), and might be worth contacting for spares. >> LOCK <<

Gerald


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you tried rainbow conversions

Other motorhome accessory dealers are available 

PS welcome... this forum is worth a tenner!
That's something when I say that!

Wilse


----------



## 125295 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow - thanks for quick response! 

Gerald - that looks very useful. Will give it a go. 

It IS a great van. 

Shawn


----------

